# Best compact throw flashlight under $100 (Surefire 9P?)



## iocheretyanny (May 11, 2006)

I have several LED flashlights - HDS, Fenix, Arc...

I would like to get a flashlight that is compact and throws really well, decent spill.
I would carry this flashlight when walking at nigth, and would use my HDS or Fenix for normal use, but in case I want to spot something far (animal etc..) I would use this throw flashlight.

I am considering Surefire 9P with either P90 or P91 lamps. (is P91 much brighter in real life use?)

I want something with significantly better throw then the HDS.

My question is this my best bet, or what else should I consider, I want to spend around $100 or less, but would consider a bit higher if it makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## ptirmal (May 11, 2006)

what's the biggest you want to go?

I have a 9p and the difference between the p90 and p91 is very noticeable, especially in throw... as is the runtime difference... Are you aware of the similar 9v bodies with their 9v lamps such as the digilight etc... they fit most of the same lamps etc however they are cheaper in price...

surefire does have the warranty and quality down though... you can use 2 x 17500 cells for rechargable use as well, with the p91 itll be worth it...


----------



## Flashdark (May 11, 2006)

You are on the right track. 9P or C3 for sure. 110 yds. with beautiful spill. This with the P-91. I have very little experience with lower power bulbs. My personal opinion would be the C3. Spend just a little more for the extra features. You won't be sorry. Belt clip, tappered body, HA III. This was one of my first Surefire lights, and is still my favorite for the "most light in the smallest package". I think so much of it that I am upgrading it with an M2 shock-head, a Z-58 clickie utility tailcap, and a slimline F-70 beamshaper tipoff filter. As you can see by my signature line, I have some basis for comparison. With 2 generations of KL-3 LED heads plus the KL-5, as well as the turbohead option, it will take you about anywhere that you want to go in the future. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ptirmal (May 11, 2006)

Well if you're comparing surefires- from opticshq:
you can get the 9p for $63 shipped
you can get the c3 for $105 shipped

Is the HAIII, rogers grip and clip something you think is worth 40 bucks? If so then go for it...

Also LAPolicegear has the d3's on sale for $69 shipped... basically a 9p with a clip... still $36 cheaper than a c3 but it lacks HAIII and the rogers grip...


----------



## tommymeboy (May 11, 2006)

It sounds like you're pre-sold on the SF, but I have to say that when I see "throw" I think: TL-3! And well under $100.00.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 11, 2006)

Yup the TL3 is a hard thrower for less $$$


----------



## pete7226 (May 11, 2006)

TL-3 is the best bang for the money. Cheaper and more throw than the 9p/c3 with either bulb configuration p90/91. Cant beat it. As far as the p91 goes, I see a difference over the p90, but not what you would think with almost twice the lumens. Youre eye perceives about a 25% increase in output. I never use it while on-duty(Chicago police) given the diminished run-time and slight increase in output. If a situation needing more light presents itself I use my m4 devastator with the 225 lumen bulb. Nonetheless, they are both great lights.


----------



## iocheretyanny (May 11, 2006)

TL3 is an interesting choice, how does it compare in size and weight to 9P or C3?


----------



## NotRegulated (May 12, 2006)

I have both. I have used CR123's with both and I am currently using rechargable li-on's with both. I think the the TL-3 throws slightly better than the 9P. However, the 9P's beam is much much smoother and even than the TL-3. You can adjust the TL-3's beam from flood to spot but you will get artifacts in the beam and it never ever becomes as smooth and even as the P90 or p91 beam.

Regarding the P90 vs P91: I will say that the P91 bulb is brighter but does not throw better or more than the P90 bulb. The only difference is that the P91 gives a much bigger hotspot and lots of sidespill.

I think that the TL-3 is a great deal for it's price. It may be one of the best buys for the performance it gives. I recommend it. I really love mine. I personally prefer the beams of Surefire lamp assemblies and am willing to give up a little throw for it.

You can probably find a TL-3 for $50 to $70. A new 9P will cost $65 to $75. If you already own a 6P just buy an A19 extender for $22 and the P90 bulb for $22. 

Other considerations:
-The Surefire 9P comes with a lock out tailcap and the Streamlight doesn't.
-The 9P's bulbs cost 3 times as much as the TL-3's.
-The TL-3 comes with an extra bulb, the 9P doesn't.
-The TL-3 has a much larger bezel...better for throw but not as easy to carry.

Pick the options you think are important to you. I think you will be happy with either.


----------



## CLHC (May 12, 2006)

As the others here have recommended regarding the Streamlight TL-3. You could get a Turbo Head kit for the SureFire 6Volt series, but that'll cost you more than $100.00.


----------



## Wrangler (May 12, 2006)

You can also use the TL3 with 17500`s rechargeables.
I use to clip the TL3 to my pants or the belt with the lamp`s body inside my pants, you`ll hardly notice it`s there!

BTW take out the bulb and replace it with a Carley 1499 halogen bulb!
WOW, what a difference in increased lightoutput to an already very good performance!!!
Litho123 runs a group buy for 1499`s at the mo!


----------



## ptirmal (May 12, 2006)

NotRegulated said:


> Other considerations:
> -The Surefire 9P comes with a lock out tailcap and the Streamlight doesn't.
> -The 9P's bulbs cost 3 times as much as the TL-3's.
> -The TL-3 comes with an extra bulb, the 9P doesn't.
> ...


Just wanted to point out surefire lamp assemblies are rated at 20 hours while the streamlight are rated at 5 hours...


----------



## Flea Bag (May 12, 2006)

I don't think there are any current-production SureFire lights which are over 80 lumens and offer a completely smooth reflector or an optic. SureFires use a bumpy/strippled reflector to produce an even beam without too many distracting lines. Becasue of this, I wouldn't look at SureFires for anything other then close and medium range usage.

Here in Singapore, bright street-lights actually make finding a fly-away parrot a bit challenging even for the 500 lumen M6. Such searches would be much easier done in a pitch-black forest. I'm not sure how much better a TL-3 would throw then a C3 or 9P though and how much more useful its beam would be. Only one way to find out! Buy both! You can get a lot of your money back by selling the unwanted light here on the forums unless you're not in the US.

Perhaps you could do a search for comparions beamshots.


----------



## vector_joe (May 12, 2006)

I'm also going to add my vote for the TL-3. Just got it from amazon for $42.97 shipped (using the TOOL10P coupon code). 

My other vote would be a G2 or 6P with a P90(or G90) bulb running off of 2 rechargeable 123's if you want a smaller and lighter package.

To see the relative size of the TL3, see the 2 pictures linked below. The TL3 is 2nd from the left (sorry, don't have a 9P or C3 to compare it to).

http://iceknightconsulting.com/ar/inventory_sm.jpg
http://iceknightconsulting.com/ar/standing_inventory_sm.jpg






L-R: partial (black) 4D Mag, TL-3, (red) 2D Mag, (OD) G2, (black) 2C Mag, (orange) 6mcp spot, (black) 1AAA Mag


----------



## Allnew2me (May 12, 2006)

I have both also and although I like the balance of the 9P better, the TL-3 is a great light that is more powerful than the p90. If you go to Amazon.com and order it it is $47.74. I got mine just about a week ago and if you enter TOOLS10P in the promotional code box you save an extra $4.74, not a bad price!


----------



## vector_joe (May 12, 2006)

wanted to throw in another pic with the TL3 in hand to show size.


----------



## Owen (May 12, 2006)

Flea Bag said:


> I wouldn't look at SureFires for anything other then close and medium range usage.


Absolutely. They're not made for throw. 



> I'm not sure how much better a TL-3 would throw then a C3 or 9P though and how much more useful its beam would be.


TL3 has easily double the effective range, especially when you throw in ambient light. At tightest focus, my TL3 throws further than the SRTH with N2 LA, though my "Z3T" does have a larger spot, and puts more light on the target. 
Another pic for size comparison:


----------



## a99raptors (May 12, 2006)

Another really compact option:
Surefire G2
P90 lamp assembly
2 unprotected R123
UCL Lens


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 12, 2006)

Another vote for the TL-3. I run mine on rechargeables and use it even more than I did with CR123s. While the head is bigger than the SF the body is more slender, over all a very compact throw monster. Also 20 minutes of runtime on the P91 is a deal breaker for most of my apps.

Also if you look at 2 celled options, the Pelican M6, TACM,and ASP Triad are the throw kings. The G2 doesn't come close.

-LT


----------



## KevinL (May 12, 2006)

Try the ROP/LE. 

I dunno how close it is to 'compact', but it has substantially better throw than the Surefire P90/P91 at the expense of size - the larger reflector housing it is a price that has to be paid. The body alone, not counting the reflector, is around 1 cell longer than a 3-cell SF.


----------



## iocheretyanny (May 12, 2006)

I also noticed the Pelican M3 3370, 140 lumen (claimed) flashlight can be bought for under $40.

Seems too good to be true.

Does anyone have any experience with it, does it throw well, how does it compare the Surefire 9P or the TL-3.


----------



## Buckeye (May 12, 2006)

How about the Wolf Eyes 9D Raider? It is a 3 cell light with a turbo head. It runs $70 at Pacific Tactical Solutions. They have a CPF-only offer in the CPF specials page. They have a rechargeable model for $110. I've had mine for 2 weeks now and it is great. The only light I have compared it to is the LEDBEAM 3C. At about 70 feet the hotspot is 3 times as big and 3 times as bright. It is definitely my WOW light. It is just under 2 inches longer than my G2 and feels about twice as heavy. It is a solid feeling light.

Doug


----------



## vector_joe (May 12, 2006)

iocheretyanny said:


> I also noticed the Pelican M3 3370, 140 lumen (claimed) flashlight can be bought for under $40.
> 
> Seems too good to be true.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with it, does it throw well, how does it compare the Surefire 9P or the TL-3.



Well, if you go by 'claimed output' the TL-3 is about 200 lumens vs 140 for the M3 and about 105 for the 9P w/ the stock p90 bulb.


----------



## iocheretyanny (May 13, 2006)

After much research - I Decided to go with : NIGHT OPS FALCATA 9V.
It comes with a 125 Lumens bulb.

This is from the same maker as Gladius, and considering how well that throws, I have high hopes for this one.

I also really liked the holster that is availalbe for this light, so I picked that up too...
(Blackhawk NIGHT OPS HOLDER)


----------



## KDOG3 (May 13, 2006)

I've been looking at those Night Ops Falcata series lights as well. I would like to see a review of one though.


----------



## AlexGT (May 13, 2006)

My first suggestion would be the TL-3 with Lithium ions, very nice light with lots of throw,

Second would be a ROP Lithium Edition (LE) using a 2C mag body with 2 LI-ion batteries, I use protected 18650 since I only use the LOW bulb for my needs, this light with a low bulb and MOP reflector stomps the TL-3 for brightness and throw! and probably runtime too!

Very pleased with it

Cost
$10 2C mag.
$15-20 for the MOP reflector
$8 for the ROP bulbs
$12 for 2 protected 18650 batteries
$6 for the borofloat lens
-----
$51-56 total price, if you already have a charger for LI-ions.

HTH
AlexGT


----------

